# Making sure everyone is aware. They slipped this in on us



## Offshore Angler (Apr 13, 2009)

The 2019 red snapper recreational season in Gulf state and federal waters will be open June 11 through July 12, with a possible fall reopening if quota is available. The red snapper season will be open in Gulf waters June 1-Aug. 1 for federally-permitted for-hire vessels.


----------



## old school (Nov 16, 2007)

*snapper season*

We rec anglers get the shaft as usual.


----------



## photofishin (Jun 26, 2009)

old school said:


> We rec anglers get the shaft as usual.


I guess it depends on the state...in Texas we get 97 days this year while commercial guys get the same as you. Keep in mind you can catch snapper in Pensacola Bay and we have to run a minimum of 15 miles offshore to start finding catchable snapper.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Wait...what? I thought snapper season opened June 1? what am I missing here.


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

H2OMARK said:


> Wait...what? I thought snapper season opened June 1? what am I missing here.


for "for hire" folks


----------



## radcon91 (Nov 13, 2015)

It opens June 1st for charters.
I think June 11 for us


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

I think H2O is in ALA. from the looks of his location under his name. I think they do open June 1st. Florida June 11th.


----------



## CPD67 (Mar 7, 2017)

We got the shaft here in Florida for rec fishing


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Yea, AL opened this last saturday.


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

CPD67 said:


> We got the shaft here in Florida for rec fishing


Dude, Really? You got to let all the professionals get all the free fish in the ocean caught up before we fun fisherman can go catch our 2. If we're lucky the magical "Quota" will be reached before we even have to get our recreational boats grimy.

I'm sure next year the rec guys will get to fish for 10 days first while the money guys sit and watch us post "first catch of the FREE year" pics.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I went fishing sunday and there is more damn snapper out there then you can count. Every spot I chummed was loaded not to mention the bottom machine was lit on every spot. I got to keep 1 mangrove and threw back a 23" Gag. My back still is sore from all the dang red snappers.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

We were catching nice red snapper in 280 ft of water. Were trying to target scamp. I've never caught reds that deep.


----------



## CPD67 (Mar 7, 2017)

I caught red snapper in 500’ of water this year deep dropping and I caught so many Saturday that it wasn’t even funny and to top that flipper “ Ole Blow Hole “ eat everything I tossed back Saturday and flipper eat two of my grouper right at the boat before I could land them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

